#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό, πρότυπα έντυπα & σχέδια, από μηχανικούς, για μηχανικούς >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό: Μηχανολογικά, ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Πρόγραμμα Υπολογισμών ΠΕΑ-ΚΕΝΑΚ_ v.3.51

## olyz

δεν μπορω να κάνω extract, αρα πως θα δω το passoword στο doc file

----------


## andr1941

Καλημέρα συνάδελφε.Αυτή η έκδοση δεν έχει password.Κατεβάζεις το αρχείο zip κάνεις extract τον φάκελο στο c:\ και μετά εκτελείς το setup.exe.
Για νεώτερες εκδόσεις πλήρως ενημερωμένες με τις ΤΟΤΕΕ 2017 μπορείς να δεις εδώ:
http://www.facebook.com/freelogismiko

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα.

----------

